# my interpretation of  dave palumbo`s drug cycle.



## learner (Sep 17, 2010)

hey guys,

from every 2nd time AAS user to armateaur to pros
dave palumbo recommends the same cycle. ie

1st 8 weeks 
Test E or C-- 250mg eod + D-durabolin or boldenone-- 200mg eod
2nd 8 weeks
Sustanon 250-- 250mg eod + tren 75mg eod.
arimidex 1mg eod.
4 weeks PCT
8 weeks off.
then repeat.


nothing more...

1. Basically he cuts through the crap of the usual discussion of low doseages, versus high dosages. 

2. He gets critisized by people who advocate low dosages, they think he is a huge drug dosage advocate, and again he is critisized by people who advocate high dosages, they complain his dosages are far to low for national level athletes and for pros.

3. Basically he uses test dosages that can be well tolerated by most people.
he is a genious and is certainly aware of the equation

*muscle growth = training + diet + hormones
*
which means
*more muscle growth = progressive training + progressive diet + progressively higher dosages*.

now he knows progressive dosages may lead to massive sides with great gains. however staying at lower dosages will lead to slower gains, so better take the middle of the road path.

ie he modified the equation to 
more muscle growth = progressive training + progressive diet + *"constant" but relatively moderate to high dosages*.

4. most people believe that as you gain more muscle mass, the amount of androgen receptors increase, therefore you need to build up from lower to higher dosage cycles slowly through cycles over the years.

5. So if a person stays on a moderately heavy dosed cycle forever as that of 
 the one recommended by Dave Palumbo. its going to take a very long time for the person to build up the amount of muscle mass that could be considered too much (as in androgen receptor wise,) that he could ever get desnsitized to the dosage recommended by dave palumbo.

6. He is just recommending to use a constant dose forever. Now again some one 170pounder eats 500 grams of protien all the time as bigA recommends, its going to take him a very long time to get desnsitized to that amount of protien, atleast untill he become a 275 lbs relatively lean mass monster.

now if some eats 500 grams of protien for ever.

the muscle growth equation gets modified to

muscle growth = training + diet + hormones
more muscle growth = progressive training + constant 500 grams protien + progressive dosages ( going from lower to high dosages)

now if we campare both the equations
*dave palumbo = more muscle growth = progressive training + progressive diet + "constant" but relatively moderate to high dosages.

more muscle growth = progressive training + constant 500 grams protien + progressive dosages ( going from lower to high dosages)*

both will result in more growth over a period of time. 

now its for the person to decide what is more convincing to him and stick to that "more muscle growth equation".

in dave`s approach the dose remain constant forever.
in BIG A`s approach the protien intake remains constant.

7. Dave  palumbo recommends cycles a little longer than the conventional cycles, his thinking goes like this, even if you plateau after 10 to 12 weeks and you still stay on a particular dosgae you change the body`s homeostatic set point(which certainly makes sense). ie even After the PCT ie you off time you still can mentain a respectable amount of muscle mass.

what do you guys think
would appreciate your input
thanks.


----------



## drob29 (Sep 23, 2010)

learner said:


> what do you guys think.......



I think your way overthinking it...


----------

